# Snow squall



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

I was looking at a used 5521 troybilt squall,the add says there's nothing wrong with it,I just wondering if anybody owns one,or are familiar with them,I'm going contact the seller,to see if I can go and look at it,I'm wondering what issues with these machines should I be looking for,or just the obvious things with used machines...I already own a 2 stage just looking for a backup,and one for small storms..I don't know the age of it,it don't look that old,looks like pretty good shape from the pics.there asking $60,I think I can get it for around $40,thanks


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GAfternoon, Sorry I didn't answer sooner, I just finished watching the pats dispose of the Jets. I had one earlier this season, that I took in trade. I gave $50 for it and it had been sitting for 2 years with the original gas from 3 years ago. I flushed the fuel system, R&R carb to clean and changed oil. Started up on 1 pull. It was a clean low hour machine, neglected, but cleaned up nice. I stared it every day to run it out to the front lot, until it sold a month later. It was a box store model, but seemed sturdy enough. I spoke to the new owner after 2 small storms and they were happy with it. I think for $40, or even $60 you can't go wrong, esp if it runs. i would certainly take another, even if it was a parts machine. GLuck, J


----------

